

Have you heard of question party? - husein10
http://questionparty.com/

======
coderdude
This is cool, though I'm partial to the idea because I like exploring methods
of acquiring linguistic data. Although the data they are getting isn't
entirely useful because of their methods (the answers are free form). The
questions tend to not be properly answerable without some kind of context
("What will next time bring?"), but it's interesting to see a large number of
answers to a specific question.

This reminds me of Open Mind Common Sense (<http://openmind.media.mit.edu/>)
which does a much better job of capturing data that can be used as a
linguistic resource.

------
vyrotek
I don't get it

~~~
husein10
its just an interesting experiment imo

------
BoppreH
I'm getting some 4chan style questions here and nonsensical things such as
"Who attends your workshops" and "Did you ask the forums about your problem?".

What is this site supposed to be?

